
LegoOS: a disseminated, distributed OS for hardware resource disaggregation - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/22/legoos-a-disseminated-distributed-os-for-hardware-resource-disaggregation/
======
slazaro
I wonder when will they start getting legal trouble from the Lego Company.
Using this kind of name seems like it just has potential downsides with no
upside.

~~~
webmaven
Yeah, I assumed from the name that this had something to do with Mindstorms.

If the project gets any real traction, they'll have to rename. The obvious
non-infringing name has unfortunate connotations, though.

------
patrickg_zill
That is a pretty interesting take on what was called "single system image" in
the past: but instead of worrying about all the pieces on a system, they made
the system "inside out" and just worry about scheduling processes.

